# Shaving the underside of the ears?



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Evie gets lots of yeast and ear infections so I have to shave the inside of her ears. 
So yes I do. I do not shave around the edges, just the leather.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

yes, i do for milo. he doesnt get frequent ear infection so i think it may have something to do with it. i have shaved his ears bald before for a german trim, so its something i am quite comfy with..lol


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I usually use scissors to trim any hair from inside the ear. Sometimes I’ll use the mini arco to shave right near the ear canal opening. But I don’t shave the rest of the ear leather.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta has very thick hair. I will cut the ear canal hairs with a rounded point scissors and then I use the clippers to share the inside of the ear. I also just do until the edges. I think he is much more comfortable this way.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Depends on the style you want.
My dog is in a german trim with longer shaved ears so he gets a 4fc on the inside and outside of the ear.
For shorter german ears people will shave them in and out with a 30 
You usually don't shave the inside of the ear when you do longer styles, though you could if you felt the dog was heavily feathered inside and felt it needed to breathe more and if you didn't go right to the edges.
I always clip out the ear canal as much as possible with a 30-40 blade


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I always forget but I pluck my dogs ears about every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I also only shave the canal opening ...........it all depends on how much hair there is. and if there is adequate air flow to the ears to prevent ear infections.


----------

